# Flamers.......for the sake of flaming



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

You know who you are......wankchops!!!


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

come on, don't be shy, give us some names........


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

???


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Twat.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I forgot the 'fuck you'.


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

OK, looking at the number of posts you have in the flame room, garyc, you for a start. You must be a seriously pissed off individual.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

There are several forum members that make the forum what it is, GaryC is one of them.

It would be a boring place indeed without him and many other of the, erm more colourful, characters.

Flaming for the sake of flaming?

And your point is?


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Fuck me the garyc appreciation society is out in force today. Even the females are having a go now. Bring it on.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Fuck me the garyc appreciation society is out in force today. Even the females are having a go now. Bring it on.


Are you upset about something in particular or is this just a general flame "for the sake" of flaming?

I'll join in properly when I know what we are flaming.

Bring it on


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> And your point is?


OK for those of us who are not quite the ful schilling and going back to my original post, my point is that I wish to flame those flamers who flame for the the sake of flaming. It is perfectly clear. ???


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hmm..hope you aren't talking about me....I seem to be the only forum member that ends in chops.

Go fuck yourself if you are....


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> Hmm..hope you aren't talking about me....I seem to be the only forum member that ends in chops.
> 
> Go fuck yourself if you are....


Eh No, never seen you before, but if you are a flamer who flames for the sake of flaming then go fuck your self.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> OK for those of us who are not quite the ful schilling and going back to my original post, my point is that I wish to flame those flamers who flame for the the sake of flaming. Â It is perfectly clear. ???


What? Like you are?

I think you may be trapped in a loop :


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> What? Like you are?
> 
> I think you may be trapped in a loop :


Or caught in a trap......

The fact that you and the others are taking time to read and reply to this trivial posting amuses me.

And in answer to your question, oh yes I most certainly am. And to prove yourself worthy of my conversation you must first complete this test and report your results.

http://www.secretservicetest.co.uk
;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I am defo not worthy because I just can't be arsed.
Can't I just go and f**k myself like all the others?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Why are you all so twitchy?


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

LMAO ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

all this talk of going to fuck ones self. I think its pent up sexual frustration......

your batteries run out again, hon?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Â : :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well I'm always "Ever Ready"

But I guess your Energiser Bunny prefers "Duracell"....

*groan*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey - no one has mentioned that silly tart from Bristol yet.......you know the one.....PMT.... ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D   is he not the latest member of the local BNP party??


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

MP3 format and players can still fuck right off. ;D

PS Bob's a knob. 

PPS Tim. No, I don't have my period or any sort of hormonal rush.

PPPS Bob, on the other hand, may have.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well thats that settled then.......

twats


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> I am defo not worthy because I just can't be arsed.
> Can't I just go and f**k myself like all the others?


Only if i can watch..


----------

